
Visualizing the US-Mexico Wall - Tulip68
https://theintercept.com/2016/10/26/best-of-luck-with-the-wall/?comments=1#comments
======
SlipperySlope
Suppose the 60ft high concrete panel Wall is to cost $25 billion. Add $20
billion to condemn a mile buffer back from the border to the wall giving a
cleared surveillance zone.

The US imports $300+ billion annually from Mexico.

Trump to Mexico: Pay me $60 billion now and Mexico gets a three year hiatus on
the new 35% import tax.

Mexico: Whew, here is the check.

